# Kelley Bees



## beegum (Dec 9, 2014)

Is any one else having trouble with getting their april 18th shipment of bees?


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Good luck getting anything from them. I won't buy from them again due to lack of follow through on their part. Lousy shipping dept.


----------



## beegum (Dec 9, 2014)

I got them!! There were no post office tracking info until this morning when I picked them up. postal malfunction . No fault at all of Kelleys.


----------

